# Can someone please remove my account from this forum?



## EKasis (Jun 8, 2021)

This site leaked a lot of users' information online, it is not secure anymore.

Also, I haven't used this forum since 2016 and my account never got deleted. I don't beleive in any of the stuff you guys talk about anymore, you're all living in your imaginary world where good technique can overpower a furious opponent who's bigger and stronger than you. And then come all high and mighty critizing everyone that doesn't share your opinion.

Just delete my account already, please.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 9, 2021)

Folks,
Staff has looked into the password allegation, and we have found no indication of a compromise here at MT. 

Jks9199 
Administrator


----------

